# West Pasture Barn Clean UP BEFORE & AFTER



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

When we first moved to the ranch, it was more akin to a jungle. In order to get some decent insurance rates, I needed to clean the place up a bit. Some of the pastures were so over grown with Johnson Grass and weeds, it looked beyond hope but I kept at it and it at least looks presentable now. Below are some before and after pics of the west pasture barn or what's left of it. I must have spent 20 hours of time on the tractor mowing it to get the grass to start coming up looking decent.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

A shot after cutting a path to the barn during the summer.


----------



## ducati996 (Dec 27, 2003)

I'm not sure if its the before of after picture but I like it anyway

Looks like it had electricity at one time to....:eat:


----------



## ducati996 (Dec 27, 2003)

Thats funny I just missed the second post - it looks very nice!!
Thats a long arial electric line !!


----------



## Fordfarm (Dec 27, 2005)

Nice place! I've got to do that on part of mine, except that it is brush instead of weeds!


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

after most of the clean up done


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

another


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

one more


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Yeah, I agree Duc about that power line. The pole is very old and I think it is rotten as well and has started leaning a bit. I have called the power company to come and replace it but they said it could go a while longer. They don't want to replace it because the barn currently does not have the meter hooked up.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

> Nice place! I've got to do that on part of mine, except that it is brush instead of weeds!


There was good bit of heavy brush and small trees I had to take out as well. I used a log skidding choker cable to pull the trees out of the ground. I waited until the ground was soft after a good rain and used the 4410 in 4WD to pull them out. It is amazing how stubborn small trees can be.


----------



## Fordfarm (Dec 27, 2005)

Yeah - I've pulled Cedar trees that have tap roots 10 feet long! I like the looks of that barn! Kinda "rustic"!


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

More like lucky to still be standing!:lmao: :lmao: :lmao:


----------



## Archdean (Jul 15, 2004)

Randy, Just what in hell are you using for a camera? A Kodak Brownie wraped in wax paper!! Andy fix the damn smileys!! Should have at least 3 of them to soften that last crack of mine!!

Chief it looks great and I sincerely mean it!!

Dean


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

:furious: :furious: Don't laugh now.  I shot these photo's with an Argus Photo Phazer. :lmao: It does OK for a cheapy and too much detail makes the picture too large to upload. I am definitely not gonna get any photography awards with it but it ain't that bad is it? LOL! No softening needed.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

I see what you mean about the smilie's they aren't working for me either.


----------



## Archdean (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Chief _
> *:furious: :furious: Don't laugh now.  I shot these photo's with an Argus Photo Phazer. :lmao: It does OK for a cheapy and too much detail makes the picture too large to upload. I am definitely not gonna get any photography awards with it but it ain't that bad is it? LOL! No softening needed.  *


Seriously what the hell is with the smilies, can't copy /can't paste / can't do squat!! Help! Not for me but for the king of Icons the Chief of the abstract, why if it wern't for the liberal sprinkling of Icons I might just get offended !! Now we don't want to see that do we?? :cheers: I forgot how to do the rest!! LOL


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)




----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

:smoking:


----------



## Archdean (Jul 15, 2004)

And another thing Andy that is not working !! yeah I know just what you want to hear but such is the Price of Fame and Fortune!!

I get an email notification that "Freda Kumquat" has just made a brilliant reply to my lame post about growing Asparagus in the Arctic and I should click on the enclosed link to see her thoughtful response telling me in no uncertain terms that I am full of crap!! And the next screen that appears tells me that I am such a sap and I can't find it!!

Dean


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)




----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

Fixed it....smilies was off in the admin panel for this forum....

haha...fixed.

:furious: :furious: :furious: :furious: :furious:


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Thanks Andy. I should have caught that. Learned something new yet again.


----------

